# woodsmith precision crosscut sled



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I downloaded a plan for the nice sled they made on their show. It calls for 1/2" ply for the base. Does that seem adequate or should it really be 3/4"? I'm a little concerned about it staying dead flat. BTW, I am using phenolic ply so it will slide really smoothly. Also has anyone else made this particular one? If so is there anything you suggest modifying?

You can downlad the plans from woodsmith shop.com if interested.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know about the woodsmith version but I did use 1/2 baltic birch ply for my large and small sleds a few years ago and they are still dead flat. I don't think phenolic is necessary and I wonder if it might be too slick for the top of the sled.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Any 1/2" - cabinet grade - plywood is fine
I have one I made from 1/2" Baltic Birch
It's as true today as it was 7 years ago........:thumbsup:


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

i made my base with 3/4" birch ply. but kinda wish i would have used 1/2" just to get that extra 1/4" of cutting capacity.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Check out the Eagle Lake Woodworks, Super Sled, its a cross cut and miter sled and will accept numerous other jigs. I'm getting ready to build that one myself.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> Check out the Eagle Lake Woodworks, Super Sled, its a cross cut and miter sled and will accept numerous other jigs. I'm getting ready to build that one myself.


Me too....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Built a cross cut / tennon jig today and used 3/4 melamine... Worked out nicely...


----------



## repeters (Dec 11, 2009)

I downloaded the same plans but when I opened them, they were reversed from the one in their video. 
Maybe I could just reverse the plans but....
I'll check it out once I print them out on some transparent paper.


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

repeters said:


> I downloaded the same plans but when I opened them, they were reversed from the one in their video.
> Maybe I could just reverse the plans but....
> I'll check it out once I print them out on some transparent paper.


I have been having to build it as a mirror image of the pdf plan as well since my saw is a left tilt. I have to pay extra careful attention to not make a mistake.


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I had already started the build before I posted my question so I'm not going to build the other one suggested. I decided to go with 3/4" phenolic ply. I may regret the extra thickness later, but I rarely cut anything thick enough that it would be an issue. I don't see why it would be any more likely to warp than regular birch ply, as it is the same plys but with a coating. I should be finished in a day or so, and I will post my opinions when I have had a chance to use it.


----------



## goad (Jan 24, 2013)

*Newbie - Downloaded this plan as well-Hardware ??*

I downloaded this plan as well, and I want to build it.
My question is, where do I get the hardware for this?

Was this featured in their magazine? And if so does anyone know what issue?
I have a Bosch 4100 Table Saw. Want to build for this.

Thanks to all!

Ken


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

If this is the one I am thinking of.... I built it a few months back according to instructions. 
However in hind sight, I would have liked to use 3/4 so that I could incorporate a t-Track in the bottom of sled for cutting angles,using fences, and holding odd sized wood..

Fyi-I believe I purchased hardware from rockler and mcfeeleys.


----------

